# Coat change



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly and Sid have both gone to the groomers today.
Molly's hair seems a lot thicker and has changed in texture since her last groom and since she was spaded in October . The groomer has said its a possibility this has changed because of being spaded. Has anyone else noticed this.
Will this happen once Sid is neutered or does it only happen with bitches?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Some dogs have a really obvious coat change (usually more thick and woolly) others not so obviously, Dudley's changed ever so slightly just at the back end of his back but no one else would probably have noticed it. It is often hard to tell which is down to neutering and which is just the coat changing from puppy to adult anyway as that can be a very similar change.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Tanzy's changed a lot within 3 weeks of spaying. I would definitely describe as more thick and wooly. Could just be her adult coat coming in though.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm guessing it's probably down to her being spaded then, she's two next month so had her adult coat some time now.
Yes is definetly more woolly. 
She feels more like a sheep than a dog


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks! Good to know! Tanzy is 5.5 months so I wasn't sure if it was spaying or normal fur changes. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My two were both spayed at six months - so difficult to know how much is down to adult coat and how much is down to being spayed. Dot's coat is definitely thicker this winter than it was last winter, so I do think that their coats take a while to absolutely develop - also I think that just cutting their coats does also change their coats... this has been debated before! Once the groomer clipped the root of Kiki's tail  this part of her tail is curly - the rest of her tail is much more loose and silky...


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't have personal experience in it, but would be interested to see if her coat continues to change.


----------

